# Do I have frame color options?



## SpikeOOH (Dec 30, 2004)

So I want to purchase a 2010 addict R2, but I'm not sure if red suits me. Does Scott give me any options in this department? If not I'm sure I'll make due just fine, but I think I'd prefer a predominantly white colored frame.


----------

